# Testing for HTML5



## Steerpike (May 13, 2012)

Those of you who have a moment, please take a look at: darker-magazine

The site has just been moved to an HTML5 format (the nameservers have switched over, but it looks like it is intermittently pointing to the old site at times, but that should be remedied soon enough).

I'm curious how it looks on your computer. You'll probably need the most recent version of your browser of choice to get a good look. Testing on Chrome and Firefox doesn't give me any problems. It doesn't look quite right on Opera, though it functions properly. I can't test it on Safari or the latest IE.

Thanks!


----------



## Ankari (May 14, 2012)

Site looks fine.  Are you affiliated with it?


----------



## Steerpike (May 14, 2012)

Ankari said:


> Site looks fine.  Are you affiliated with it?



Yes. You might be getting the old HTML version still. With the new version, when you select from the menu, the pages will slide over from the right of the screen. I guess the nameservers sort of update intermittently or something, and until that process is complete you could get either site.


----------



## Kelise (May 14, 2012)

Pages are sliding over fine for me, so I think I'm seeing the newest version of the site. I'm on the latest chrome for windows in windows 7. I can test on my mac when I get home from work.


----------



## Steerpike (May 14, 2012)

Kelise said:


> Pages are sliding over fine for me, so I think I'm seeing the newest version of the site. I'm on the latest chrome for windows in windows 7. I can test on my mac when I get home from work.



Thank you, that's good information. I use Linux, and tested it on the latest Chrome and Firefox. I'm not sure what the problem is in Opera, other than the fact that it is Opera and that browser has historically been the most picky about web standards (in my experience).

I'm interested in how it works on Safari, because from what I've read Safari is lagging a little behind in HTML5 support.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (May 14, 2012)

Seems okay to me, using either Chrome 18 or Firefox 12 on Kubuntu.


----------



## Steerpike (May 14, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Seems okay to me, using either Chrome 18 or Firefox 12 on Kubuntu.



Thanks, Benjamin. I have one friend who tried it in IE8 and I guess it didn't work. I'm going to need to add something that detects a non-supported browser tells people to update


----------



## Kelise (May 14, 2012)

Or just to burn IE in as much fire as they can get...


----------



## Steerpike (May 14, 2012)

Kelise said:


> Or just to burn IE in as much fire as they can get...



There is that 

I don't know why everyone isn't using Chrome, or at least Firefox!


----------



## Hans (May 18, 2012)

Completely white site with JavaScript disabled.
After enabling JavaScript (which I normally do not do on unknown sites) it looks fine in Opera 11.64 on Linux. What was the problem with Opera you mentioned above?


----------



## Steerpike (May 18, 2012)

Thank you Hans.

I was using Opera on Linux as well, and the box that contains the text was overlapping with the menu buttons on my screen, whereas on Firefox and Chrome it was fine. Not sure why.

Yes, there is a lot of JavaScript involved. Maybe I need something that comes up if the user has that disabled or has an incompatible browser.


----------



## Hans (May 18, 2012)

Now that you say it, yes there is a overlap. I did not notice it before, because it is not troublesome.
Here is a screenshot how it looks for me: http://5sl.org/~bretscher/bilder/dar.jpg


----------



## Steerpike (May 18, 2012)

Thank you, Hans. That is very helpful. I'm going to see if I can do something about that. I'm not a developer. I did a fair amount of the work in the previous HTML-version of the site, including a small amount of JavaScript, but this site is developed using the tools provided by Wix, and I think my ability to edit the code might be limited.


----------

